# Rebel EOS/EOS II review.



## Woods Walker (Nov 2, 2008)

I have tested both the updated EOS and EOS II headlamps. Years ago I tested out an EOS but despite liking the physical characteristics I found the light lacking the necessary flood output for my usage so it was rejected. However this update addresses the deficiencies of the old EOS and keeps everything I liked. Both headlamps have regulated output. This means that the initial brightness remains unchanged for a portion of the total runtime with reducing brightness after the headlamp falls out of regulation. This allows the user a fair warning to change the batteries. The updated EOS headlamps are now my favorite within the 3xAAA form factor.


4-Mode EOS Rebel: 


http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/65


The 4-mode EOS has a low, medium, high and a flashing mode. PT has the following ratings for each mode.


1. Low mode total burn time 121 hours with 50 hours regulated. 16m throw during regulation
2. Medium mode burn time 115 hours with 10 hours regulated. 32m throw during regulation.
3. High mode burn time 113 hours with 1 hour regulated. 54m throw during regulation.


The newer headlamp has the 50 lumen rating right on the package. Both the EOS and EOS II are physically similar. The PT marketing department has decided to finally give the type of LED in addition to “Maxbright”. The Rebel 4-mode EOS is priced between 34-43 dollars








Both updated headlamps have the same frosted optic. The older EOS has a clear optic. Here is a close up of the EOS frosted Optic.








Both headlamps have the same battery installation. Just unscrew the nut on the back and 3xAAA batteries go into their clearly marked slots. I found battery installation on the EOS line to be far easier than my Tikka Plus or PT Aurora. Water resistance is achieved via O-ring. The headlamps are rated for Alkaline, Lithium and NIMH rechargeable. I run them both with 900 mAh Energizer NiMH and Duracell 800 mAh LSD NiMH batteries. Alkaline batteries are cheap and offer reasonable performance on the low modes but in my view suffer on high and sometimes leak. The NiMH batteries seem to offer better performance than Alkaline. Lithiums work great in the cold. I have not tested the EOS with Lithiums however if conventional wisdom holds I would expect longer regulated runtimes on Hi and standard performance on low. For longer term storage I use the LSD NiMH batteries as they will not self discharge over time and will not leak. My backup batteries are standard NiMH. These are topped off every month or so if not used. But they always seem to get used for weekend camping trips. Keep in mind that I am no expert on batteries and all of the above is based on field testing and educated guesses.








Both headlamps are comfortable over extended usage. I found that the EOS was a bit bulkier than my other headlamps within this class. But not overly so. Here is a comparison photo for the EOS II, EOS, PT Aurora and Tikka Plus headlamps.







The UI is fairly simple. The user can click though all modes. However if the user clicks though all four modes the headlamp will turn off. Also if the user waits for more than a few seconds to change the modes the headlamp will turn off. This is not that unusual. The headlamp starts off on high than moves to medium-low and ends with flashing mode.


Field testing:

For reasons that are unclear to me I found the 4-mode EOS to be brighter than the 2-mode industrial work light. The EOS II is a sold 50 lumens however I find it hard to believe that the 4-mode EOS isn’t more than the listed 50 lumens. The optic was a bit more frosted. This could be intentional however don’t know for certain. At first I felt the greater flood provided by the slightly more frosted optic would come at the expense of throw however both lights had equal throw (distance) but the 4-Mode EOS has greater flood. It really lights up the woods on high. I also found the 4-mode EOS has a warmer tint. I don’t know if this greater output is because of the variations between LEDS or if they used a different Rebel. Being no expert on LEDs I can’t say but this difference would only be noticed if some had both headlamps running at the same time like me during a test. Overall the 4-mode Rebel EOS has a very good balance between flood and throw. A near perfect beam for trail work.

I don’t have any way to test the exact lumen rating so keep in mind that these ratings are based on comparisons with flashlights of known lumen ratings. On Hi the headlamp seemed like 50 plus lumens out front. It illuminated a good area and trail markers at some distance. It seemed to maintain the 50 plus lumen rating for longer than the listed 1 hour but it is hard to tell with the naked eye. On medium it seemed like about 25 lumens. I found the medium setting well within my comfort zone for both known trails and bushwhacking. I have not tested the full 10 hour regulated output at one time but feel I could hike all night on full regulation based on my overnight camping/hiking test. The low setting matched my E01 per my eye so guessing it is 6ish lumens. Great for camp work and a short walk to answer natures call however it was below my comfort level for night hikes. I didn’t test the 50 hour low regulated output but see no reason not to trust PT on their ratings. The UL was easy to use but I didn’t care for the flashing mode and wished the UI was more like the EOS II. After a few seconds the UI would reset to next click = off so I would have to restart the cycle to change modes. The EOS II could switch between modes without the light turning off after the mode is left on for an extended time. All that being said the UL of the 4-mode EOS is familiar to me. I just wish both headlamps would start on low rather than high.


The Rebel EOS II industrial work headlamp.


http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/118


Both headlamps share many of the same characteristic so I will try and not repeat the same information for this review. The differences between the EOS/EOS II are within the UI. PT does mention something about chemical resistance plastic of the EOS II however I am betting that both headlamps are made out of the same stuff. The EOS II does come with a rubber strap in addition to the stretch cloth for attachment to a hard hat. The EOS II is a two mode light. Just high or low. The user can switch between modes by simply pressing the recessed button. The switch on both headlamps is a bit stiff but this is not a problem as it helps reduce accidental activation within someone’s pack.


PT lists the ratings as the following:


1. High is 50 lumens with no throw rating.
2. Low is not listed.


The spotty listing is due to the packaging of the EOS II. Being an industrial work headlamp the packaging consists of a box with just the light and extra rubber strap in plastic wrap. No instructions are provided. But though testing I have found the high rating is a true solid 50 lumens with a longer than listed regulated runtime. Maybe two plus hours rather than the 1-1.5 of the 4-Mode EOS however this is just a guess based on my naked eye and maybe proven un true if anyone ever does a scientific test. I see no reason not to think the total runtime isn’t near the 120ish hours of the 4-mode EOS. The low setting seemed like 10ish lumens. My test showed a regulated runtime of around 13-14 hours based on timed hikes/camping usage but again I could be wrong. I think maybe the total runtime would be between the medium and low modes on the 4-mode EOS. So guessing the runtime on low is 13 hours regulated with a total 114 hours.


Field testing:


The high worked great for bushwhacking and hard trail work. But it was a bit less in terms of flood than the 4-mode EOS with equal throw. I found the tint warmer than most of my headlamps but the 4-mode EOS has a better tint and overall nicer beam. However these differences can only be discerned if someone has both headlamps side by side and may be due to the variations within LEDS. They don’t call it a lottery for no reason. In any case the EOS II for the most part like the 4-mode EOS has a good balance of flood and throw. The low setting is between the 4-mode EOS low and medium. It was just below my comfort level for night hikes. However it is very doable for familiar trails and workable for bushwhacking if looking to conserve on battery power. But during a test on an untraveled trail there were times I had to move up to high. The UI is my favorite of the two headlamps. Two modes and the light does not turn off between switching even if the mode is left on for a longer period. To turn the headlamp off I just hold the button down. Overall this was a joy but the lack of a medium mode was a real downer.


Beam shots:


Here is a beam shot of both headlamps on high including my Tikka plus for scale. The EOS II is on the far left, the 4-mode EOS in the middle and Tikka plus on the far right.









It appears to me that the 4-mode EOS is both brighter and warmer than the 2-mode EOS work headlamp. The beam is near perfect. But despite the photos the EOS II is warmer than the Tikka plus and far less blue than my older PT Apex and Aurora 5mm LEDs. But the beam of the 4-Mode EOS is just darn right sweet however there is no guarantee that all EOS headlamps will reflect this.


A beam shot of the 2-mode EOS II high compared to the 4-mode EOS low.









The 4-mode EOS low is nice and low just like it should be.


A beam shot of the 2-mode EOS II low compared to the 4-Mode EOS high.








The EOS II low is between the 4-mode EOS low and medium. 


Conclusion:

I think the newer updated EOS headlamps are very nice. They are my current favorite headlamps within this class. The light output is very good for my field use. Considering that most headlamps are used for extended periods of time PT showed a very good understanding of just what makes a great headlamp. The output, beam and tint all work together. Overall I prefer the 4-mode EOS as the one I own is brighter and has a better beam and tint. Also it is cheaper and more readily available. I hope this review was useful.


----------



## LA OZ (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you for the great review. You are the first. I gather at the moment, not many places has EOS II in stock.


----------



## eebowler (Nov 3, 2008)

Great post wood walker! The 4 mode, frosted EOS seems to be a gem. Thanks for the review.


----------



## nzbazza (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the review and the real world testing :twothumbs
I'm gonna have to get the new rebel EOS because the Zebralight H51 and H31 are taking a long time to come out.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok I have the numbers for Alkaline and Lithium batteries from the EOS instructions. All times are hours.

Alkaline.

Low. Regulated 50 overall burntime 121.
Med. Regulated 10 overall burntime 115.
High. Regulated (? typo) overall burntime 113.

Lithium

Low. Regulated 55 overall burntime 60.
Med. Regulated 17 overall buntime 20.
High. Regulated 6 overall burntime 8.

Clearly the lithium batteries run for longer regulated times but at the cost of the direct drive tail end. There was a typo with alkaline showing both regulated and overall burntimes on high being the same 113 hours. This can't be true. Thinking it maybe around 1-2 hours


----------



## Soleggen (Nov 17, 2008)

Received my EOS with Rebel emitter today.

You're right about the burntime on high. It's 1 hour regulated.

Scanned the back of the package:


----------



## kfallscody (Nov 18, 2008)

I know this is not related to the review but... I am wanting to order one of these but want to make sure I get the newer 50 lumen model. It seems everywhere I look either the lumens are not listed or they are shown as 25(old model I believe?). 

So I am asking where you all order yours from, to ensure you get the new model? Sadly there is no place in my pathetic town to purchase these units.. sigh.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 18, 2008)

I got mine from Brightguy.com. They have all the new PT headlmaps. Just make certain you pick the right one with the Rebel LED.. I think the 4-mode EOS is about 33 bucks for that dealer.


----------



## kfallscody (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the one I was looking at. It appears to be the same as the one listed at brightguy but there is not hardly any information listed about it.

http://www.lighthound.com/Princeton-Tec-EOS-Headlamp-Black-Body-Black-Bezel_p_6-1558.html


----------



## Soleggen (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought mine from this eBay-seller:

http://stores.ebay.com/LED-SECURITY-SOLUTIONS

They have both the 25 and the 50 lumens versions.


----------



## exodus125 (Nov 20, 2008)

does anyone know if the ones from the basspro website are the 25 or 50 lumen versions?


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 20, 2008)

Brightguy sells the Rebel 4-mode EOS for 33 bucks. I got mine from them and the shipping was fast.

http://www.brightguy.com/products/Princeton_Tec_EOS_LED_Headlamp_EOSR.php


----------



## whippoorwill (Nov 29, 2008)

I just got one off Ebay and it is impressive. One question though, is there any way to 'frost' the lens of the first gen EOS? I have thought about roughing it up with steel wool. Any ideas?


----------



## whippoorwill (Nov 29, 2008)

Soleggen said:


> I bought mine from this eBay-seller:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/LED-SECURITY-SOLUTIONS
> 
> They have both the 25 and the 50 lumens versions.


 
I just bought the 50 lumen version for $26.99 and the shipping was incredibly fast.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 29, 2008)

I picked one of the 4 mode Rebel versions yesterday at ****s Sporting Goods. They had it on sale for $40.
I'm pretty impressed with the perfect smooth beam it puts out. I tested the output in my homemade lightbox and here are the results:

high = 50.1 lumens 
medium = 18.3 lumens
low = 5 lumens

I wasn't sure what Princeton Tec claimed for the output of the medium and low settings, but my readings were spot on for the high setting.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 29, 2008)

whippoorwill said:


> I just got one off Ebay and it is impressive. One question though, is there any way to 'frost' the lens of the first gen EOS? I have thought about roughing it up with steel wool. Any ideas?


 

Maybe semi clear/frosted tape.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 29, 2008)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I picked one of the 4 mode Rebel versions yesterday at ****s Sporting Goods. They had it on sale for $40.
> I'm pretty impressed with the perfect smooth beam it puts out. I tested the output in my homemade lightbox and here are the results:
> 
> high = 50.1 lumens
> ...


 

Thanks I was thinking more like 25 for the med but heck if my eye could tell 18 for lower 20's. The low seems spot on. It is a nice low low. Something that is in short supply these days.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 29, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> Thanks I was thinking more like 25 for the med but heck if my eye could tell 18 for lower 20's. The low seems spot on. It is a nice low low. Something that is in short supply these days.



The more I use this light the more I like it! I love how smooth the beam is and it's perfect for up close use. This would be the ultimate headlamp if it went Low-Medium-High-Flash. 
Does anyone know if you can buy just the bike attachment for this light? 

I forgot to mention that the lux on high was 510.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 29, 2008)

I know that PT makes a bike EOS. Yea it has one of the best beams I ever seen for a 3xAAA headlamp or most any other for that matter. The tint of the Rebel LED is nice too as there is much less blue etc. More warmer than most Cree or 5mm LEDs.


----------



## Mundele (Nov 30, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> I know that PT makes a bike EOS. Yea it has one of the best beams I ever seen for a 3xAAA headlamp or most any other for that matter. The tint of the Rebel LED is nice too as there is much less blue etc. More warmer than most Cree or 5m LEDs.



Ive got both. Got the "EOS Bike" One is warmer than the other. The big difference is that the bike version has a clip on the back that snaps onto either a headband or a bike attachment. It works great but the added width (1/4" or so) puts the light a bit more forward on your head and for me is a noticeable difference. It also has a velcro type strap that you can use to attach the light to your helmet.

Did some night riding a few weeks back and I had one EOS on my helmet and one mounted on the bike. I much preferred the helmet mounted one and just turned the other off.

--Matt


----------



## Mundele (Nov 30, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> Maybe semi clear/frosted tape.



I took mine apart, and stuck scotch tape (the translucent not transparent kind) on the optic and put it back together. Worked great. I found out that it was kinda directional (spread out the hotspot kinda linearly) so I oriented the tape so it was horizontal. really worked great, and is way easier to do and undo if you don't like it.

--Matt


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the review. 

Any idea how this 4 level Rebel EOS compares to the Black Diamond Spot?

I have a Spot and it works pretty well, but it doesn't completely thrill me.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 18, 2008)

The EOS is regulated so it can take Lithiums for winter.


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 19, 2008)

Woods Walker said:


> The EOS is regulated so it can take Lithiums for winter.



So, the BD Spot can't take lithium? Bummer.

I picked up a new Rebel EOS tonight at ****'s and compared it to my old BD Spot:

Pros for the spot:
-I prefer the UI of the Spot. I like that I can change the intensity of the light by just partially depressing the switch and a two full clicks changes to the other mode (single LED or the set of three LEDs).

- The switch is easier to activate on the Spot, bigger and easier to locate.

- Has both the 1w LED and three super bright LEDs.

Cons for the spot:

- Not regulated - can't use lithiums for the winter (so I hear).

- Very difficult to get the battery compartment open.

- Not waterproof.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Pros for EOS:

- Waterproof.

- Easy to open battery compartment.

- Regulated.

Cons of EOS:

- I don't like the UI: I'd like to be able to change brigthness levels without turning the light all the way off and back on if I've been using it for a while.

- I find the switch button difficult to operate.


I may return the EOS. I considered using it for kayaking at night, because of it's waterproofness, but I'd like some of the floodier small LEDs like the Spot has for close up work.

I may put lithiums in it and leave it in the car for the winter.


Sorry if I hijacked this thread. I can delete from here and move it to the EOS vs Spot thread if you'd like.
-


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 19, 2008)

Yea no lithiums. That was the deal breaker for me. The EOS 2 has the same UI of the Spot I think but the med setting of the 4-mode Rebel EOS offers better output/runtime combo than the low or high of the 2 mode Rebel EOS 2.


----------



## peteybaby (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can see pictures of both the original EOS and the new Rebel EOS? I want to be sure I'm getting the new one when I go to the local store.

I don't trust my eyes to be able to tell the difference between the frosted optic and the original clear optic unless I see them side by side.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 22, 2008)

peteybaby said:


> Does anybody know where I can see pictures of both the original EOS and the new Rebel EOS? I want to be sure I'm getting the new one when I go to the local store.
> 
> I don't trust my eyes to be able to tell the difference between the frosted optic and the original clear optic unless I see them side by side.




The new one will say 50 lumens in big print right on the front of the packaging.


----------



## peteybaby (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks. I did see that comment before, but we often get different packaging in Canada than the USA or elsewhere gets, so I'd like to know what the difference in appearance is with the actual headlamps themselves.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 23, 2008)

The newer EOS has a frosted optic and the older one is clear.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mundele said:


> I took mine apart, and stuck scotch tape on the optic and put it back together. I found out that it was kinda directional (spread out the hotspot kinda linearly) so I oriented the tape so it was horizontal.


 
Funny, that. The Glad Press-N-Seal also seems to "polarize" the light in this fashion. So like you, I opted to rotate it so the beam had a slight horizontal spread instead of vertical or diagonal.


----------



## TheWalkman (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: Rebel EOS/EOS II review*

Has anyone compared the EOS II with a mod'ed SSC P4 EOS? If so, I'd be very curious to know how the beam shots compare.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/162784

(I've gotten a solid year and a half out of this mod but all good things in the flashlight world are eventually shown-up, so to speak...)


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 25, 2008)

Soleggen said:


> I bought mine from this eBay-seller:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/LED-SECURITY-SOLUTIONS
> 
> They have both the 25 and the 50 lumens versions.


 

I went to an auction of his, which showed an EOS rated at 50 lumens, and described as three mode plus flashing, and asked him if this was indeed the new Rebel version with frosted optic. He responded, "Standard one." :thinking::thinking::thinking: Very informative. Lighthound, here I come...


----------



## lebox97 (Dec 29, 2008)

I ordered from the ebay link - and received 4 days later!
it is the NEW 50 lumen Rebel AS pictured in his listing.
I LIKEY it - a nice creamy beam.

am guessing he doesn't realize what he is selling otherwise he'd be selling it for a lot more??? :nana:
:wave:



Turbo DV8 said:


> I went to an auction of his, which showed an EOS rated at 50 lumens, and described as three mode plus flashing, and asked him if this was indeed the new Rebel version with frosted optic. He responded, "Standard one." :thinking::thinking::thinking: Very informative. Lighthound, here I come...


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm thinking on jumping on this rebel EOS. One question. It appears this light would be somewhat challenging to replace the dead batteries in the dark. Aside from the fact you have to fiddle around with three small AAA cells, and configure them correctly, the cover is held on with a screw. And this may very well all have to be done in the dark if you don't have a secondary light handy at the moment of death. Is the driver needed to remove the screw permanently affixed to the head strap? Is the screw on the cover retained by an O-ring or other such device so the screw does not go missing once removed/loosened? I have the Rayovac 1AA headlamp. Although not thrilled with the 3AAA form factor, I like the sound of the EOS Rebel beam. But the ROV headlamp I can, with ridiculous ease, replace the single AA cell in the dark, with one hand, and even while still wearing the headlamp. Not that the latter is a requirement, but just wondering about that tiny screw, fitting the screw driver in the slot in the dark, etc. If you happen to not have a secondary light around to be able to illuminate the job, are you pretty much SOL?


----------



## likeguymontag (Jan 4, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Aside from the fact you have to fiddle around with three small AAA cells, and configure them correctly, the cover is held on with a screw. And this may very well all have to be done in the dark if you don't have a secondary light handy at the moment of death. Is the driver needed to remove the screw permanently affixed to the head strap? Is the screw on the cover retained by an O-ring or other such device so the screw does not go missing once removed/loosened?



I have the Quad; I think it uses the same setup. The screw is captive, and can't fall out. You can undo the screw with just your fingers _if you didn't overtighten it._ It would be impossible to work the screw with gloves, however. If you can't do the job with your fingers, the headband has a little tab that works as a driver; it's part of the slider that adjusts the headband diameter. I think I would find changing the batteries in total darkness to be fiddly and tedious, but definitely not confusing.

I think a number of people have broken the lower hinge of the EOS, possibly by overtightening the screw on the battery case, so it would be wise to leave it finger tight anyway.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 5, 2009)

likeguymontag said:


> You can undo the screw with just your fingers _if you didn't overtighten it._ It would be impossible to work the screw with gloves, however.


 
Is that using your _finger_ tips, or your finger _nail_ tips? My nails are non-existent! I can't tell what the screw arrangement looks like from the "disassembled" picture on page 1.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 5, 2009)

Finger tips are good enough. Easy to put in new batteries. Better than my Tikka plus or Aurora.


----------



## Agent_Jaws (Jan 7, 2009)

The screw has the texture a lot like a thumbscrew for a PC chassis, you can work it with your finger so long as you didn't crank it down. Putting batteries in the right way seems like a no brainer to me, just put the negative end on the spring. If you can't manage this simple manual task without looking, then you're probably going to have a nurse nearby anyway for when you go poo-poo


----------



## kenk (Jan 7, 2009)

I have owned several EOSeses (not sure the plural of EOS) for a few years now and didn't realize that you can use the "clip" on the elastic headband to unscrew the thumb screw. That said, I've never had any problems opening the battery cover with just unscrewing with the fleshy part of my thumb and fore finger.

If you go to http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/65 , which is the PT EOS web page, watch for the 4th product picture that flips by. It shows the thumbscrew with the band clip being used to open the thumb screw.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just received my 50 lumen EOS from the eBay seller. After some use, I noticed my switch rubber has about a 1/4 inch long curvy slit, just barely visible to the naked eye. If seems it had to have been made with a very sharp, tiny instrument, perhaps something akin to an X-Acto blade. Under magnifying glass, if I press on one side of the slit, it opens up slightly. Not sure if the slit goes all the way through or not. The rubber seems pretty thick. It can't get any better with age and use, I am sure. My options are to return for exchange :sigh: or keep it and hope for the best with the lifetime warranty, although the seller provided no dated receipt. And who knows what it might be replaced with down the line if the EOS is a distant memory?

So before I make my decision, want I want to eliminate is the possibility that it is a molding defect that might be present on others, and hence a replacement. Does anybody else notice a faint slit on the topof the switch rubber?


----------



## bullfrog (Jan 11, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> So before I make my decision, want I want to eliminate is the possibility that it is a molding defect that might be present on others, and hence a replacement. Does anybody else notice a faint slit on the topof the switch rubber?



Hi Turbo - just checked for you and mine DOES NOT have any such slit... but it does have a fugly green tint :green: I definitely did not win the tint lottery on this one :shakehead

Anyway, I would call PT directly (609-298-9331) - you will actually get a receptionist NOT a machine who picks up the phone and connects you to the warranty dept :thumbsup: They are very nice and very human and should fix you right up. They were very helpful for me when I had a very weird piece of something rattling around INSIDE the emitter area :thinking:

Good luck!


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 11, 2009)

bullfrog said:


> Hi Turbo - just checked for you and mine DOES NOT have any such slit... but it does have a fugly green tint :green: I definitely did not win the tint lottery on this one :shakehead


 
Thanks for the suggestions. I wondered if the tint lottery was still indeed at work with the Rebels. Mine I noticed had distinctly pinkish/purplish tinge, but only objectionable when comparing to my white reference. I would find a greenish tint to be objectionable all the time in actual use, so now I know the lottery is at play here, I may just keep this one, or order another one. If the second one has acceptable tint and no slit, I'd just return the first one for refund as defective. I'm OOP expenses, but I can't see a slit, no matter how shallow, to be a good thing later on.

Are there any B&M stores that carry PT headlamps?


----------



## likeguymontag (Jan 11, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Are there any B&M stores that carry PT headlamps?



I found the EOS at ****'s, the Sports Authority near me didn't have the EOS, but did have other PT headlamps. FWIW, my Rebel EOS has a pinkish/purplish tint that's likewise only noticeable when comparing against another white source. It's a much nicer tint than my Quad with the GSes.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe there is a lottery with the Rebel. In my review the EOS was warmer than the EOS 2. I could almost call the 4-mode EOS greenish but it crossed the line from the hated and feared green tint to the loved warm tint. It was a near thing but warm none the less.


----------



## bullfrog (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually I was a bit harsh - it is definitely a tad more yellowish-warm than green but the green is there... However compared to my petzls the eos really is quite nice :thumbsup:

My original eos II that was warrantied out had a really really nice creamy tint but the LED had something floating in it so... it had to go and they sent me this more green-tinted one.

With that said, I just ordered another eos II to play the tint lottery again and have put this one up for sale


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 11, 2009)

Try the yellowish EOS in the woods. Of my two one is more white however the yellow shows up better in the woods. But yea there is a line. I hate sick **** looking green tint. Made 1000 times worse in a headlamp as it is worn for hours. Sent back an AA Zebralight because it was far too green and made my head spin. Hope to get a whiter one back.


----------



## lebox97 (Jan 12, 2009)

you have your receipt email from paypal/credit card?

but, I have never been asked for receipt/proof of purchase from anyone (PT, Surefire, Pelican, Streamlight, etc) - Proof of purchase is the light itself? :thumbsup:




Turbo DV8 said:


> ... although the seller provided no dated receipt. And who knows what it might be replaced with down the line if the EOS is a distant memory?


----------



## NightMoves (Jan 15, 2009)

I ordered a 50 lumen Princeton Tec EOS from
 http://stores.ebay.com/LED-SECURITY-SOLUTIONS 
for $26.99 plus $4.95 shipping. I ordered it late on a Friday afternoon and it was in my mailbox on Monday. Very fast shipping from Long Island, New York to Northern Virginia. It is the 50 lumen new version of the EOS. The LED tint is beautiful and white. There is no slit in the switch rubber. I am very satisfied with my purchase and highly recommend the headlamp and the seller to others. The ebay seller also offers a hard case for the EOS, called the Princeton Tec Stash, HL-1. The case fits the EOS, Quad, Scout and Fuel. The inside pocket holds additional batteries. It is $7.95 plus $3.00 shipping. Has anyone purchased this case?


----------



## Cuso (Jan 15, 2009)

NightMoves said:


> I ordered a 50 lumen Princeton Tec EOS from
> http://stores.ebay.com/LED-SECURITY-SOLUTIONS
> for $26.99 plus $4.95 shipping. I ordered it late on a Friday afternoon and it was in my mailbox on Monday. Very fast shipping from Long Island, New York to Northern Virginia. It is the 50 lumen new version of the EOS. The LED tint is beautiful and white. There is no slit in the switch rubber. I am very satisfied with my purchase and highly recommend the headlamp and the seller to others. The ebay seller also offers a hard case for the EOS, called the Princeton Tec Stash, HL-1. The case fits the EOS, Quad, Scout and Fuel. The inside pocket holds additional batteries. It is $7.95 plus $3.00 shipping. Has anyone purchased this case?


I don't think this is the correct section to post this, but here's a better deal:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Princeton-Tec-E...yZ106984QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 15, 2009)

NightMoves said:


> The ebay seller also offers a hard case for the EOS, called the Princeton Tec Stash, HL-1. The case fits the EOS, Quad, Scout and Fuel. The inside pocket holds additional batteries. Has anyone purchased this case?


 
Yes, and I am returning it. The expansion panels on each side (which keep the case from opening too far) pucker outward and interefere with the zipper operation. The zipper snags on them. I thought it might get better with use, but it got worse. Finally, the zipper began to be derailed while passing that point. Also, the pouch advertised to hold the batteries... nearly impossible to insert and remove them due to the pouch opening residing directly beneath the hard cover's overhang. Poorly designed and assembled case all around, IMHO.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was so pleased with my first 4-mode EOS, I bought another one off eBay. One click later, and all I can say is :eeew:

Whereas the first one was really darned close to white, with only a extremely slight, and unobjectionable, hint of violet, this second one is lung-butter yellow/green. This is by far the worst tint disparity since I got my three Nite Ize 1 watt MiniMag drop-ins! Had I known that Luxeon hasn't improved the odds at the tint lottery with the Rebel LED's, and that I would get stuck with the color of sinus infection phlegm, I'd never have bothered! Is it common knowledge that the tint lottery is in full force even with the new Rebels, and I am just out of the loop?

Also interesting to note is that the rubber switch cover on the second headlamp also has the same exact faint slit in the rubber. Doesn't go all the way through, and most people probably wouldn't notice it unless using a magnifying glass. I already made my peace with it, but I just can't make my peace with pea-green light!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 18, 2009)

Does the bike EOS still have the same frosted optic?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 18, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> I was so pleased with my first 4-mode EOS, I bought another one off eBay. One click later, and all I can say is :eeew:
> 
> Whereas the first one was really darned close to white, with only a extremely slight, and unobjectionable, hint of violet, this second one is lung-butter yellow/green. This is by far the worst tint disparity since I got my three Nite Ize 1 watt MiniMag drop-ins! Had I known that Luxeon hasn't improved the odds at the tint lottery with the Rebel LED's, and that I would get stuck with the color of sinus infection phlegm, I'd never have bothered! Is it common knowledge that the tint lottery is in full force even with the new Rebels, and I am just out of the loop?
> 
> Also interesting to note is that the rubber switch cover on the second headlamp also has the same exact faint slit in the rubber. Doesn't go all the way through, and most people probably wouldn't notice it unless using a magnifying glass. I already made my peace with it, but I just can't make my peace with pea-green light!


 
Sorry to hear the lottery is on going with the rebel. I got kinda lucky. One is more cool and the other warm. The warm light on low could be called a bit green but on med-hi it is very warm and cuts though fog/rain/snow. Also the warmer light is brighter than the cooler light that is bright in it's own right. Guess I won the lottery but if I never tried the warmer 4-mode in the woods I might not like it was much when white wall hunting on low.

The low of the warmer Rebel 4-mode EOS looks a little green next to the high of the cooler Rebel 2-mode worklight EOS.







But on med-high it is just a warm bundle of joy next to all others. Perfect beam too!






But I do like the tint of the 2-mode EOS and it is warmer than the photos make it appear. The blueish light is from my Tikka plus and that is white next to the 4 Apex 5MM or PT Aurora.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> The low of the warmer Rebel 4-mode EOS looks a little green next to the high of the cooler Rebel 2-mode worklight EOS.


 
Understanding we're all looking at monitors likely never calibrated... but the picture of your 4-mode on low is the same color as mine on high! And of course mine only looks greener on low, too. You're 2-mode tint looks very representative of what my first EOS looked like. So imagine my disgust when "Mr. Green" arrived the second time around. Also, opposite your experience, my green one is not quite as bright as the cooler one. Either that, or tint differences affect perceived brightness. You are probably correct that out in the woods the greener tint might enhance the greens and browns. Just wish it seemd as bright.


----------



## Hiker (Jan 19, 2009)

Cuso said:


> I don't think this is the correct section to post this, but here's a better deal:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Princeton-Tec-E...yZ106984QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Have you actually ordered from them? Was it OK?

Thanks,

Hiker


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 19, 2009)

DV8

Ah man that is too bad. I wish there was no lottery and someone could expect the same light.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 21, 2009)

I honestly would rather get the sinus green over a cold blue, purple or pinkish tint and unless my moniter isn't calibrated right, I actually like the tint on the low 4 mode. Can't wait 'til I get mine!


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 21, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I honestly would rather get the sinus green over a cold blue, purple or pinkish tint and unless my moniter isn't calibrated right, I actually like the tint on the low 4 mode. Can't wait 'til I get mine!


 
Depending on what you end up with, maybe we'll be ripe for a trade. I could throw in an antibiotic with mine, too!


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 21, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I honestly would rather get the sinus green over a cold blue, purple or pinkish tint and unless my moniter isn't calibrated right, I actually like the tint on the low 4 mode. Can't wait 'til I get mine!


 
No your monitor is not calibtated wrong the tint is really warm not poor **** green. I hate a very green tint but purple/pink is the worse for the woods. Now that I have a proper battery in the H50 the light is working right and the tint is warm not the dull **** green that it first had with the Energizer 2500's that didn't hold any charge. Oh man those batteries suck. I don't mind the tint on my E01 as it is just a little pocket light but for a headlamp the purple would hurt looking for trail markers.


----------



## Hiker (Jan 29, 2009)

I used my EOS 50 lumen for the first time tonight on a night hike. 

I like the spread and volume of light.

I was disappointed with the quality of light that comes from the frosted lens. It has a hazy appearance as opposed to the crisp, clear light from a non frosted lens. I definitely prefer the light of my older 25 lumen EOS. 

I also prefer more throw. My 25 lumen seems to be better at distance though does not have the spread or volume of light closer in.

My ideal EOS would have a clear lens with more flood than the 25 lumen and more throw than the 50 lumen.

Do you find the light of your 50 lumen EOS has the hazy appearance I describe or is there something wrong with mine?


----------



## todd92371 (Jan 29, 2009)

I totally respect your perceptions about the beam
I really do love it! It is the best light I've ever used for Trail. I usually hold my light in my hand down low for better depth perception. A trick I learned that worked for me when I thru-hiked the Appalachian Trail in 94. It really helps me alot.
I love the warmth and spread of the beam to really light up the trail in front of me. It doesn't penetrate with a strong beam. But, it's the perfect mix of beam and spread FOR ME (everyone is different). I keep a Petzl Myo Xp on my head to turn on when I want to really look ahead or spot things in the woods and such. lol. Big baby I am!!!  I really do love this light.
I do understand how the beam could differ from what you are used to.
Happy trails.

Todd


----------



## tnuckels (Jan 29, 2009)

Hiker said:


> I was disappointed with the quality of light that comes from the frosted lens. It has a hazy appearance as opposed to the crisp, clear light from a non frosted lens. I definitely prefer the light of my older 25 lumen EOS.
> 
> I also prefer more throw. My 25 lumen seems to be better at distance though does not have the spread or volume of light closer in.


 
The answer is, or would have been, a diffuser.

Much as I like the beam pattern of my new EOS-R, probably one of the best single mode beam patterns out there, certainly in the headlamp world, I still find myself returning to my SSC P4 moded Tikka XP more often than not. The Tikka is overpriced at $10-15 more than the EOS-R, underpowered at 35-40lm compared to the EOS-R at 50lm, not regulated (a debatable advantage/disadvantage), not as waterproof, yady, yady, ya.

But … and here’s the kicker, find an inexpensive source for around $40, swap in an inexpensive P4 star for around $6, and you’ve got what I think is a more versatile light. Wanna see far, use the spot mode with its more than adequate spill. Wanna work up close, slide over the diffuser and you have a wall, albeit a short wall, of white, ambient light.

I don’t know. Some might complain that you have to choose one mode over another, and that neither is as singly good as the beam of the EOS, but I like making that decision for the situation at hand. Different strokes …

Off the shelf, bang for your buck, and ease of use (no mods necessary), it probably doesn’t get much better than the EOS. Do a little leg work, fire up the soldering iron, and take pride of ownership at your new “creation”, and it’s hard to beat the modded Tikka XP for versatility in a compact headlamp format. 

Maybe one day Petzl will wake up and sell it “fixed”, right off the shelf.


----------



## Hiker (Jan 29, 2009)

My concern is not just the beam pattern or lack of throw, it is the hazy appearance of the light.

Does the light have a hazy appearance to you like it does to me?


----------



## tnuckels (Jan 29, 2009)

Hazy? A bit green around the gills, as has been noted, but I wouldn’t call it hazy. 

Maybe you’re seeing their effort at producing a smooth beam, done by “smudging” the hot spot evenly and quickly into the side spill as hazy. This produces a softer, less harsh light and there is some reduction in contrast in the lit areas … something like you might see looking through a … err, um, haze.

OK, maybe you’re right, but I tend to think of haze as making things indistinct and harder to discern, whereas a softer light just makes them less tiring to look at, maybe a little less crisp around the edges, and reflections less annoying. Like the difference between the more pleasant lighting from a 100w frosted bulb when compared to the lighting produced by a 100w clear bulb.

Or maybe it’s all just a matter of semantics … possibly, potentially, maybe and perhaps.


----------



## Hiker (Jan 29, 2009)

tnuckels said:


> Hazy? A bit green around the gills, as has been noted, but I wouldn’t call it hazy.
> 
> Maybe you’re seeing their effort at producing a smooth beam, done by “smudging” the hot spot evenly and quickly into the side spill as hazy. This produces a softer, less harsh light and there is some reduction in contrast in the lit areas … something like you might see looking through a … err, um, haze.
> 
> ...



Too bad we can't just stand there together, looking at the same thing and comparing our lights. 

When I first tried the 50 lumen I wondered if there was a bit of haze in the air. Things looked less distinct than I am used to, especially as distance increased. When I compared it with my 25 lumen EOS there was a substantial difference in clarity.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I know what you mean by hazy, like when you use press and seal as a diffuser and there's almost like there are specs of lighter and darker parts I guess is the best I could explain it. I just got mine today and I'm really pleased, I've only used it indoors and the tint of mine is great, kind of has a slight warm, roseish tint to it. Sorry Turbo DV8 this ones a keeper!


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hiker said:


> Things looked less distinct than I am used to, especially as distance increased. When I compared it with my 25 lumen EOS there was a substantial difference in clarity.


 
Haze? Less distinct? Could be your eyes perception of a tint cooler than you are use to? LED lights that tend toward the blue/purple/pinkish end of the spectrum (which also often gets equated with "whiteness") tend to also "wash out" outdoor colors. Maybe that is the haze you are experiencing?



> ...the tint of mine is great, kind of has a slight warm, roseish tint to it. Sorry Turbo DV8 this ones a keeper!


 
That's exactly how I would describe my first one! Although not exactly reference white, and although my sinus infection green EOS makes woodsy stuff pop out, I prefer the former.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 29, 2009)

The optic is frosted so will be diffused more. That is the reason why I like it. A better mix of flood and throw than the older EOS.


----------



## todd92371 (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree with you.
The hotspot on my Myo XP is distracting. The EOS really casts the trail in a nice even light with a SLIGHT hotspot for farther out. Great headlamp.

todd


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 1, 2009)

I just got done playing with my new EOS outside, man that beam is amazing! It's pretty damn close to perfect for use in my backyard , I like it more than my L2T on turbo when it comes to taking the dog out to do her buisiness (my yard isn't too big as I live in the city). I would love to have a handheld light with this optic and slightly brighter as I feel that would be absolutely PERFECT for this task. I'm going to e-mail PT and ask if any of their lights do use this optic (I'm thinking the AMP 4 might). I've figured out a way to mount the EOS to a bike with the Twofish lockblock (strap and all!) the setup is a little hard to explain, but I'll either get a pic or 2 up or work on the words to explain, but it feels pretty steady.

Thanks to all that have contributed their opinions on this light and helped me decide to get it!!!


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 2, 2009)

I found a strange, transitional EOS today. It was in the old packaging, but the Rebel emitter was visible through the optic. That's the weird thing - with my new EOS, the optic is frosted enough that it's hard to identify the emitter. The optic in this transitional EOS is definitely frosted, but less frosted than the one in the new EOS.

I wonder what bin Rebel emitter it uses. The lights appears about equally bright, but it's hard to tell because of the different tints and beam patterns.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe PT is experimenting with how much diffusion they want on the optics? I'd love to see a comparison!


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 2, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Maybe PT is experimenting with how much diffusion they want on the optics? I'd love to see a comparison!



You're going to make me take beam shots, aren't you? Harumph.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 3, 2009)

likeguymontag said:


> You're going to make me take beam shots, aren't you? Harumph.



You walked right into that one lol.


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 5, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> You walked right into that one lol.



Indeed. I haven't taken beamshots yet, but here is a pic of the internals including the optics. You can see the different amount of frosting on the optics. There's also a different inscription at the bottom of the PCB. Dunno what that is, maybe a datecode.

Dunno whether it will inline from Picasa or not:


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't quite tell as my eyes are bad, but does it say what bin it is or can you tell if it's a TFFC Rebel (look at the die and see if it has a waffle like pattern)?


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 5, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I can't quite tell as my eyes are bad, but does it say what bin it is or can you tell if it's a TFFC Rebel (look at the die and see if it has a waffle like pattern)?



Neither one appears to have a bin code printed on it, both are TFFC. (It ain't your eyes, it's the photo.) I'll edit the post above when I get around to taking beamshots. Cheers! Oh, btw. I'm sort-of curious to know if it's true that only Rebel 80 and Rebel 100s are TFFC and that all lower-binned parts are non-TFFC. Anyone know? Intuition says this shouldn't be the case naturally, unless Lumileds is imposing an artificial structure on their output and tossing the low-testing TFFC parts.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks! That's a really good question though and I honestly don't know the answer, but Lumileds made it sound like only Rebel 80 or higher used the TFFC when they had that huge recall, so maybe they are tossing the low testers?


----------



## darklord (Feb 7, 2009)

Hiker said:


> I used my EOS 50 lumen for the first time tonight on a night hike....I like the spread and volume of light.....I was disappointed with the quality of light that comes from the frosted lens....
> 
> Do you find the light of your 50 lumen EOS has the hazy appearance I describe or is there something wrong with mine?



I just got one of the first 50 lumens models to come into the UK, the guy rang me and told me he now had them in.

My first impression is .... I'm underwhelmed. A bit like Hiker, I feel there's something rather dull and 'dim' about the light output. I'm sure all the lumens are there, but not sure I wouldn't agree with him about having the clear optic with more flood. It does appear very dull on 'low', like it's about to go out any moment! Tonally very warm, maybe lending to that feeling of 'unbrightness'..? For some reason i just expected a bit more 'pep'.

But early days. Will be taking it for a more extensive test over the next month in comparison with some other headlamps, too. We'll see what the opinion is then.


----------



## holm0299 (Feb 12, 2009)

Just got my EOS rebel yesterday. I'm not sure what I think about the beam pattern yet. Usually I'm more of a 'throw' type of person. I generally like spotting things at a great distance. It's fun to do while sitting around camp. While initially disappointed, I'm beginning to warm up to the idea of this new frosted beam pattern. It just seems to make more sense for hiking and camping. I'd usually rather have a greater area illumination, than a tight hotspot. I can see how it would appear hazy to some, especially with some moisture int the air. That's just the nature of diffused light. Ideally, like some have mentioned they probably should have a swinging diffuser for this light. Then I could see no fault.

I will say I'm happy with Princeton Tec's customer service. I broke the plastic part of the strap while tightening the screw already. Called PT today and they're sending another strap. That's why I buy their products. I've also got a PT Apex 130 that is quite nice. It's obviously much brighter than the EOS. The low setting on the Apex is about equal to the high setting on the EOS.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 12, 2009)

It needs to be used in the woods then the mix of flood and throw comes into its own.The lower low is a positive that not too many lights have.


----------



## holm0299 (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree, and I can't wait to use mine in the woods. I've really only used mine in our apartment, but to be fair our apartment is kind of like a cave (old warehouse) anyway. I also agree that a UI that STARTS on low level and works its way up would be the best. There's nothing like waking up in the middle of the night and blinding yourself and everyone in your tent.


----------



## bumweather (Feb 12, 2009)

Great review woods, I currently own the tikki and tikki plus, but really don't like the distance the lights shine. How comparable do you think the eos II is to these 2 petzel products for distance? I work in a very frigid -40 below at times, dark for most of the day, and climb towers as well. I've noticed the difference of the 2 tikki's but have never used other light weight models. I like the lightness of these as compared to using a seperate battery pack and cumbersome wires that can hang up on stuff. My whole question is, Is the EOS II worth purchasing to give me better illumination on the job?

bumweather


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 12, 2009)

Holm0299.

Everything I say about the 4-mode EOS and the EOS II is within the context of a 3xAAA headlamp. So if this was a new updated LED 4xAA light I would be a little unimpressed with the performance. But for a 3XAAA this one truly stands out in my view. Yea inside the house it is hard to appreciate the beam. But oh man take it out in the field and the thing knocked my socks off. That is the reason why the bulk of my review was done in the field. After all this is a headlamp. The beam really lights up so much woods. The mix of throw and flood is just a winner on the trail. I don’t care for the UI of the 4-mode and prefer the UI of the 2 mode EOS II. The EOS II starts on high also but like my Fenix lights can click up/down modes fast. However the 4-mode will just turn off when clicked up/down past 5 seconds or so forcing someone to re cycle though all the settings starting on high. The EOS II needs to be clicked and held for a second to be turned off. So during trail work I can click up and down multiple times without the light turning off. However it is the lower low of the 4-mode EOS that makes up for everything. Guessing 5ish lumens and this works great for inside the tent. The medium is enough for hikes. I find the higher low/general mode of the EOS II a bit underpowered for unknown trail work however enough for well traveled trails. Guessing the low of the EOS II is between the low and medium of the 4-mode EOS. The high should be about the same but do to the LED lottery my 4-mode is brighter and has a warmer tint. Luck of the draw not that my EOS II has a bad tint and guessing those who like whiter tints would prefer that. But seems the lottery has more to do with this than the model.

Bumweather.

I have the Tikka plus and like it however for throw there is no comparison with the 4-mode EOS and EOS II beam. I think my Tikka plus have more flood but due to the frosted optic of both EOS models it doesn’t disappoint in the flood department. The frosted optic can give a hazy look to the beam against a white wall but in the woods the spill is wonderful and due to the power of the Rebel LED over the older EOS but still has some nice throw. I didn’t care for the older EOS as it was more of a pin point beam that kinda made me feels boxed in when bushwhacking. Lighting up the woods from side to side is nice to help sniff out the best route on hard to follow trails or in areas that lack them all together. Also keeps the things that goes bump in the night from sneaking up on me. Ran into a few black bears, deer, lynx, coons, fox and coyotes at night. None wanted anything to do with me and often the feeling is mutual after dark. So if you want more throw and still wish for some good flood than maybe the newer EOS will work for use. I would get the 4-mode over the 2-mode EOS II despite what I think is a better UI due to the lower low and nice medium modes. I tend to use Lithiums when going out in the cold and being regulated the EOS can take them. My Tikka plus can't. The regulated runtimes are listed in the review. I use LSD NiMH as these work better for the brighter settings than cheap Alkaline. Even use them in my Tikka Plus for a better run. Acts almost like regulation in their own right.


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 25, 2009)

On a whim, I did a quick test of the EOS's drive circuitry. I only took one data point, and I'm using amateur equipment. Anyway, it appears that the EOS is about 90% efficient on high when driven from a 4.2V supply. It would probably get a bit more efficient on batteries as Vi fell nearer to Vf.

Edit: I think I measured voltage on the wrong side of the low-ohm resistor I had inline with the power supply. That would mean I was powering the circuitry from ~3.9V and that the efficiency was more like 95%. Another observation: The orange EOS housing is translucent enough to glow from light leaked around the optic. The blue housing does not glow.

Edit2: I did some more probing of the circuitry. On both of my units there is an unoccupied pair of solder pads labeled R5 in the lower right corner of the board. One pad connects to the CPU. I bridged the pads with several different resistors, and the brightness and supply current increased. With the pads open, as the unit ships, current from the supply (Ibatt) is ~250 mA.

```
resistance    current (Ibatt)
open          247
150           288
75            339
47            403
```
It looks like there's a fairly linear relationship between Ibatt and 1/R5. Should you tweak the output of your EOS? Probably not. I don't know what I'm doing, and I'm only guessing that R5 is a current set resistor. Also, I think the EOS is operating fairly close to the edge of the design thermal envelope at the default setting, so if you boosted the current, you'd probably just get throttling by the thermistor.


----------



## Duncan (Mar 8, 2009)

For those Canadians looking for the new EOS, Mountain Equipment Co-Op told me that they will very shortly have the new 50 lumen version in stock for $37. You can search for it at mec.ca by using product # 5019-003. Shipping is $6.50 if your total order is under $150, or free if $150+. They also have stores too.

I found at the Calgary store the older 25 lumen version on clearance for $28.50, presumably they are dumping it in preparation of the newer stock.


----------



## Hiker (Mar 9, 2009)

I am getting more used to my 50 lumen Eos and find myself not using the 25 much.

With the 25 lumen I would have to turn my head more to aim the light when I wanted to see what is going on to the sides. The spread of the 50 lumen allows me to move my eyes more and turn my head less - much more natural.

This next comment is a bit subjective since I have not compared the 25 and 50 in these conditions. It appears that I get more reflection in rain, fog, and snow with the 50. Not that lights attached to our heads are very good in these conditions anyways.


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 9, 2009)

likeguymontag said:


> I did some more probing of the circuitry... It looks like there's a fairly linear relationship between Ibatt and 1/R5.



Thank you for doing this experiment!

edit: Am I correct in assuming that you removed resistor R4, and then soldered in the new resistor between the R5 pad and the left R4 pad?

I just noticed that PT has used two different circuit boards in the EOS. I have a very early one that has a slightly different layout from the current design. The resistors are numbered differently on the early one, too.

Edit again: ALSO, I tried your experiment two different ways. By jumping R5 to the left R4 pad (no resistor), all three levels became the same brightness (maybe 80 lumens). By jumping R5 to the right R4 pad (and leaving the original R4 resistor in place too), 'high' became around 80 lumens or so, 'medium' was very slightly dimmer, and 'low' became about as bright as 'medium' normally is. I don't claim to know enough about electronics to know what I'm doing, but the EOS sure is fun to mess around with.


----------



## paulgoh (Mar 10, 2009)

What is the tool required to open up the EOS to reach the emitter? Is it a 1 mm hex key? I noticed a piece of plastic bead that is moving around in the emitter/frost enclosure of my new eos and it is very annoying!


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 10, 2009)

paulgoh said:


> What is the tool required to open up the EOS to reach the emitter? Is it a 1 mm hex key? I noticed a piece of plastic bead that is moving around in the emitter/frost enclosure of my new eos and it is very annoying!



Open up your EOS, and remove the batteries. Notice the little blobs of plastic in the two holes in the battery compartment? Dig the plastic blobs out with a small, sharp blade (or CAREFULLY drill them out). Now you can easily open the EOS by prying the battery compartment free from the housing.

So to answer your question, the tool required is... a pocket knife


----------



## paulgoh (Mar 11, 2009)

vtunderground said:


> Open up your EOS, and remove the batteries. Notice the little blobs of plastic in the two holes in the battery compartment? Dig the plastic blobs out with a small, sharp blade (or CAREFULLY drill them out). Now you can easily open the EOS by prying the battery compartment free from the housing.
> 
> So to answer your question, the tool required is... a pocket knife


 
Thanks! I didn't realize those are just blobs of plastic, I nearly wanted to order some micro hex keys...they should've used a screw or something.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 12, 2009)

vtunderground said:


> Notice the little blobs of plastic in the two holes in the battery compartment? Dig the plastic blobs out with a small, sharp blade (or CAREFULLY drill them out). Now you can easily open the EOS by prying the battery compartment free from the housing.


 
But what about reassembly? Aren't those "little blobs of plastic" actually heat staking?


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 12, 2009)

I seem to recall one EOS mod tutorial showing these quite well. IIRC, they looked to be alignment pillars that were then heated and melted a bit to hold the inner assembly in place. When they finished the mod I think they put a dab of glue on them, but mentioned that with the batteries in place everything was held snugly in place.


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, if I'm modding an EOS for someone else I'll put a drop of epoxy where the plastic blobs were... but with my own lights I just push the body back together without any epoxy (it stays together just fine).


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried the old EOS clear optic reflector in the newer Rebel model? Just wondering how the beam looks.


----------



## czajunia (May 27, 2009)

My first post here so hello everyone. :wave:

Has anyone heard about fake Princeton Tec lamps being sold on ebay? I haven't but I just bought a new version of EOS and it arrived in a white box (with a PrincetonTec logo printed on the top though) rather than in a factory sealed plastic packaging I've seen before. Also, it has a slightly different strap (from a different model I'd say) which has all the PT logos printed but I haven't seen this kind of strap with this lamp in any of the pictures - this is most likely just a coincidence though and if the lamp had arrived in the normal packaging I wouldn't even have noticed that. It seems that it has all writings and logos printed on it, the optics looks frosted to me, it has three mode plus flashing and there was a small printed PT manual inside the box but because of the packaging I am a bit concerned that it may not be a genuine product but a very well made rip-off or some kind of refurbished product. Refurbished wouldn't be so bad at the end of the day even though the seller claimed in the item description that it was brand new. Oh, just to mention the lamp costed roughly the same as other new EOSes sold on ebay so it wasn't anything like a super bargain that would look dodgy from the start.

Do you know if there are any versions of the lamp that are (were) sold in white boxes? Is there any way to determine if it actually uses a 50 lumen LED or if it's something else? 

Thanks a lot for your input!


----------



## czajunia (Jun 4, 2009)

Mystery solved. I've been in touch with PT and apparently they sell their lamps in cardboard boxes for industrial customers. They come with lifetime warranty as well. So it looks like there's nothing dodgy about them and they are 100% genuine.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Not thrilled with beam pattern.*

I have two of the updated Rebel EOS. One is pukey green color, while the other one is quite nice. I haven't put any lengthy use on them, but I have liked the fact that there is not a glaring hot spot. The beam pattern that it has is nice and smooth. But last night I was going through my various headlamps to pick out just one to take on a 12 day motorcycle camping trip. Now that I have compared the EOS to other headlamps in actual use, I have grown cold toward the beam profile of the EOS, and it will be staying at home.

I find the EOS, although a nice smooth beam, simply does not have sufficient spill. The squarish beam just drops off to nothing very rapidly at it's relatively small periphery. This results in a lot more head-turning/tilting to keep the subject within the frame of the light pattern. I wasn't looking for this, I just noticed it when trying other headlamps that those with more spill, even if their beams were not as milky smooth, tended to have me moving my head around much less. Just thought that prospective buyers should be aware, if wide spill is your desire, the EOS might not be your cup of tea.

So, what light did I end up choosing? It's a Ray-o-vac 3AA headlamp, with Glad Press n' Seal over the lens to smooth the beam. Plenty bright, and as the Press n' Seal seems to slightly polarize the light beam in one direction, placing it in the right orientation slightly elongates the beam and makes it nice and wide. Maybe it's not fair to compare the EOS to a Glad-equipped headlamp? The EOS non-PWM dimming beats the ROV, though.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 5, 2009)

After reading your post maybe before you decide take the EOS out for a spin in the woods at night next to your other headlamps. The beam comes to life more so in the in the dark dank woods than the white wall. I find it near perfect. It seems to me to have a good combo of spill and throw but then again everyone sees the world in their own light.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jun 5, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> After reading your post maybe before you decide take the EOS out for a spin in the woods at night next to your other headlamps. The beam comes to life more so in the in the dark dank woods than the white wall.


 
Well, I did compare them outside in my back yard, although I would hardly call it the woods! :huh: I was pretty wowed by the EOS beam, until I compared it to something with more spill. The EOS beam does have a gorgeous lack of artifacts, although the Glad-treatment eliminates such from pretty much any beam. (Although it adds an "artifact" itself, in the form of slight beam elongation.)


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 5, 2009)

I use the EOS for night hikes on poorly blazed trails or just good old bushwhacking. What works for me is the partial spill that is bright enough to see obstacles even in the medium setting with plenty of throw so I don’t wander off trail or into a raven etc. The spill covers my effective range of side view but does not wander off into the woods in a dull glow. Now if more spill or flood is what I need my older generation Tikka plus (seems to have been upgraded) works better or best of all the Zebralights. I tend to like greater spill when in camp and a combo on the trail. The EOS is not perfect for camp but makes up for that on the trail so it often gets packed. But I have also been using the Zebralight H501 and packing my L2D if for some reason I should have to hike to get water etc. I guess it all depends on your application so it is all good.  There are some headlamps that suck. The older Energizer comes to mind. A switch that wants to turn on in the pack and junk 5mm old LEDs with near shake light output. :shakehead


----------



## WDR65 (Jun 5, 2009)

I agree with Woods Walker about the spill. While it is not a "wall of light" the new EOS has a very smooth beam that I think is much better than the 5mm leds on both of my Apex's. During the summer I am often out and about around my family's fields looking for all sorts of wildlife. I have just recently started using the EOS instead of my Apex for this as I am always carrying some time of bright flashlight for long distance spotting and for checking around my feet for snakes the EOS does a better job than the dimmer 5mm leds on my Apex. 

Everybody's needs are different and mine seem to change with the seasons so I have multiple headlamps for different purposes. The EOS though is probably the most versatile of the headlamps that I own. Not the floodiest or best for close up work and not the longest throwing or brightest but I think it strikes a balance between the two worlds that will work for most people a lot of the time.


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just picked up the non tac EOS and the frosted lens does give it nice spill ideal for most headlamp uses. Mine's a bit greenish and the flood is kinda smeared toward the top portion when wall hunting, but not objectionable. 

I wish the low came on first, oh well. Didn't know about the tac version offering low first.


----------



## GhostReaction (Jul 1, 2009)

anyone with the new EOS has got cracks on the lights? I loveD eos but all 3 of my EOS self-cracked after a while! the plastic is crap.


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 18, 2010)

Woods Walker,

Thanks so much for this wonderful review!!! I've just ordered a PT EOS and I can't wait for it to come!


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 18, 2010)

woodentsick said:


> Woods Walker,
> 
> Thanks so much for this wonderful review!!! I've just ordered a PT EOS and I can't wait for it to come!


 
One of the best 3XAAA headlamps going, hope you like it.


----------

